# Fresh water tank leaking



## oshawa5 (Jan 16, 2004)

I think our fresh water tank is leaking and I am afraid that it will be a nightmare repair at the dealers. I have a call in to them and am waiting for a service date. My warranty is up in July and I hope they can resolve this to my liking. Has anyone else had experience with this and how did it go. The weather is turning nice and I just want to get out there.
Thank for your replies.

Rob

2004-21rs Outback


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the leak. Any idea where it's coming from?

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rob, have you checked all the connections inside the camper around the water pump to make sure its just coming from the outside? As you know it can be hard to trace where the water is coming from, but if you level the camper well you may get a better idea. My guess is its probably a connection which should be easy to fix. Do make sure they repair the membrane appropriately, one owner said they tried a duct tape fix, so I'd look over the repair when they are finish. Please keep us updated how things go with your repair and your dealer.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had a lot of water leaks...but never the water tank.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Rob,
How's the leak showing up? Have you checked the stuff that is normally loosened/disconnected for winterization? The reason that I ask is bacause I thought mine was leaking at first. I found out that I had a loose connection at the pump intake side, and that the tank drain line was loose at the top next to the tank. I was able to tighten both and get rid of my leaks. Hope that yours is that easy.

Happy camping

Gary


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your leaks. I think the guy's above gave some good advice. Now for the good news, I have seen the water tank and it looks like a piece of cake if it needs to be replaced. The way they mounted it is between two sheet metal angle beams that go from frame rail to frame rail. Once the bottom is off and a couple of screws removed it's out on the ground, one of the easiest one's I ever seen to remove. Hope you find your leak somewhere else







, good luck, Kirk


----------



## oshawa5 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I can't see anything loose so I will have to wait and let the dealer look at it. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

My 2003 21RS water tank was replaced under warranty after about 7000 miles. The dealer said the factory used incorrect screws to mount the underpan and they wore a hole in the tank. New tank and shorter screws solved the problem.

Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Schantz,

I would think that the factory resolved the problem sometime, BUT, how do you know if yours might be affected?

As I was out of town when the repairs were made, I did not see the damage. Just a pre-emptive removal of the mounting screws near the water tank might be in order. I do not know the correct screw length, but a call to Camping Time in Oakwood, GA (770-532-9620) and ask Kevin in service as to what the length screws he used on my repair, might be worthwhile.
One would think that Outback would also be aware, with some knd of internal bulletin. Hopefully, mine was a one-time issue. It was built in March 03.

Good Luck,

Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------

